# Would you buy your own car ? - Hypothetical Question



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Saw a similar thread on another forum and it made me realise - If I was looking for a new car - would I buy my own ?

Now when I bought my car it took over 6 months to find it as I wanted to find the right example, fully stock with no mods etc - since then I've fairly much left it alone bar a full decat and a headunit change - the only other thing I do and have done since I was in my early 20's, is that somewhere on the car I must have a Dice of sorts.. ( bit of a personal life philosophy of mine ). - Ok it's a lot cleaner but then again I reckon that 90% on here would say the car is cleaner than they bought it.

So if I went to view a car and saw mine, would I buy it - hmmmm does make you think, so thought I'd open the question as we all like a few mods here and there.

so the question, would you buy your own car ?


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

No as you can't change the radio in a Mk3 Ibiza


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

no, I'm impressed by my bmw 320d , but I'd probably wouldn't go for a diesel anymore, an automatic and maybe mercedes or honda...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

JohnA88 said:


> No as you can't change the radio in a Mk3 Ibiza


you sure ? I thought you could.

Oh and yes i would.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep i would buy it again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes I would. 

I still think for value for money you can't do much better than a BMW 335i. 

So if I seen mine for sale, I'd jump at it.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes i would Golf GTI ED30 3 door 08 reg & still only on 33k.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Most definitely.

If i knew all the niggles that it had when i original bought it, I might have thought twice about buying it again if it was still as it is.

But in 3 years i have fixed all the little problems (and one big one) and spent a fair bit modifying it just to how i want it. The ATR is becoming a rare car and a decent clean example is even rarer.

I have actually been asked a few times if i would sell it and the answer has been yes, but i'd want at least four times the market value to even think about a different car that will be able to put the same smile on my face and be practical at the same time. I think i'd still struggle to find even then though, which is pretty much why i still have it.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If I saw mine for sale, no I wouldn't buy it, but I would punch the person who was trying to sell me my own car in the face a few times. 
Propably would but if I saw a similar one with a higher spec I may go for that over it.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely though knowing more about it now, I'd be able to check for all the things that might go wrong!

BMW Z4 35i


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Absolutely :thumb:

Our B8 Audi A4 2.0 TFSI S-Line quattro saloon suits all our needs perfectly

The right balance between performance and economy

Would have a serious think about the 19" alloys next time tho' with the tyre's coming in at £200-£250 per corner :wall:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

For sure i would. 

First thing i always change is the headunit and add my little orange gloves, its like tradition.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep, any one of them as I am pretty sure at least 2 of them are the best, if not as good as I would find, presented well with the right maintenance and history. 

I did have one a year or so ago that I wouldn't have touched with a barge pole....


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I have a Focus ST and yes i would although i wouldnt mind a smaller fuel bill


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great question Jay!

An interesting one for me too, as I've had some cars that really cover all ends of the 'quality' spectrum over the years!

My old Mk5 Golf GTI - Yes I'd have definitely bought that. It was in superb condition and I actually made £500 on it after 12 months and another 15k miles on the clock. I bought it in mechanically sound, but shoddy paint condition, detailed the nads off it and it looked fantastic!

My current Passat CC - If it wasn't an electrical nightmare yes, but it is so no...

The 07' Reg Fiat Bravo 1.9 JTD 'in-between car' I had - No - it was a browny bronze colour with blue interior! Yes it was clean but it wasn't nice at all! A steering wheel that felt like sandpaper and the worst response diesel engine I'd ever had the displeasure of driving.

Interesting question!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm afraid I wouldn't.

I've only had it 10 months and it was 10 months old when I bought it but it's going on Friday.

It's a Volvo V60 se lux premium nav. It has all sorts of things digital radio, built in sat nav, citysafe etc etc but it's boring. I got it as it is only £30 per year to tax and it does 50 mpg and there aren't many about with it being a new model but I don't love it.
I've never given it a 'proper' detail just a quick polish and wax every now and then.

Getting a petrol TT in black :buffer: Haven't had a petrol car for a bit so hopefully fill it with the right fuel 

The only thing I will miss is the digital radio


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

Great question.

Probably not - i was desperate to get this model and spec and unfortunately, when i was buying this was the only one in the country used. i had to have it

another 3-6 months and there would have been a lot more on the market after peoples 3 year lease deals had expired. I would have had a wider selection and may have gotten one with a couple more extras or few less miles.

but i still would have gone for the same model


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

10 plate Audi S5 V8 Coupe, custom Revo, yeah i would


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, because my car is epic. It's the only saloon I've ever seen with the wine red interior (I'm not saying there aren't any. I've just never seen one )


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I would, especially now it's had a few mods done to it.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

I would be tempted to buy mine as it already has the mods done to it that I would do to anyone I got but I would maybe look for one with a slightly higher spec than mine, ie xenons and the Renaultsport monitor. Mine was very much an impulse buy as usual. M3 next though, which again will provably be an impulse buy lol!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Interesting, I buy lots of cars, not all of them to keep. I have 3 currently. My Porsche I've had since I was 22, and I wanted it badly because it was all I could afford. Now with 170,000 miles on the clock, I wouldnt consider it, but it only had 125,000 miles when I bought it. The Freelander is a similar story, now also nearly 170k and cat c I wouldn't touch it because I can afford better. My CLK I would because it is now almost mint with low miles and good spec. I'll be changing the Freelander soon, so not sure what to get :speechles


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Absolutely not, mine is a POS; although now fairly reliable for the new owner as most of the work has been carried out - including: new auto box, alternator, battery, endless drop links, EGR valve. Could probably do with a new DPF in the future as it came back slightly high on the last regen.

Saab 9-3 1.9

Can't wait to trade it in and get an E92 320-330D


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Ouchie :doublesho Told you it was a crap engine...

A few cars I also wouldn't buy again include my Vectra, a manual e46 for the driving position and a Golf 2.0 SDi. I grew a beard waiting for that to accelerate :lol:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Ouchie :doublesho Told you it was a crap engine...
> 
> A few cars I also wouldn't buy again include my Vectra, a manual e46 for the driving position and a Golf 2.0 SDi. I grew a beard waiting for that to accelerate :lol:


LOL, so true.

I brought the car back in 2009 without any knowledge of the car. Took it for a test drive and loved the way it drove. After buying soon found out the hard way including the pi$$ poor sound system consisting of 2 x 3.5" dash speakers and 2 x 4" in the rear. When the car cost around £26k new I would have expected a little more even on the top audio package they aren't that great and as for the E92 I have already eyed up what these guys have to offer - http://www.bavsound.com/

With my Saab I resorted to an after market addition - http://www.saabscene.com/forum/threads/148232-Audio-install


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

I would, it's a 318d touring and I've only had it 3 months so still in looooove. Bouncer, is the dice thing a Luke Reinhardt reference?


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

No. I have a 207 hdi now. I had to get it quickly, it was really low miles and available. I want a new scirroco but the miles I cover and the expense at the time ruled it out.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

My wife E46 vert, a resounding yes apart from the bog standard sound system which is crap. 

I have a new F31 and I wouldn't buy this because I had a company budget to stick to and couldn't spec the right options. With a slight change to the options a resounding yes


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I would buy my '91 Fiesta 1.6S like a shot, i even dream of finding out where the bro in law weighed it in, and buying it back :doublesho
Cost £650 and never missed a beat for nearly five years of mistreatment, made it to 20 years old, only failed to start on the morning i went to fetch my new car.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Yes, because my car is epic. It's the only saloon I've ever seen with the wine red interior (I'm not saying there aren't any. I've just never seen one )


M3 imola red interior? 

Oh and no, I wouldn't buy a zed again, too many things have gone wrong on it.

Dunno what i'd buy, maybe a forester?


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, without a doubt, 4 years of trouble free motoring! 320d convertible.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh yes ,had me E39 M5 for nearly 5 year now and still love it .


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> M3 imola red interior?


407 saloon with a red interior you giant plum!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> 407 saloon with a red interior you giant plum!


M3 imola interior is better


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> M3 imola is better


In the imaginary land of deserted, billiard table smooth roads, then yes, I'd agree.
In the real world, where I don't really like any Beemer after about 1991 then, no, I don't agree.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> In the imaginery land of deserted, billiard table smooth roads, then yes, I'd agree.
> In the real world, where I don't really like any Beemer after about 1991 then, no, I don't agree.


The interior foo


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> The interior foo


You edited it after I'd started the slow and laborious task of replying. I'm in my 30s man, give me a little slack!
I used contactless payment today for the first time, I'm still confused..


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Would buy mine over and over again, dream car!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> You edited it after I'd started the slow and laborious task of replying. I'm in my 30s man, give me a little slack!
> I used contactless payment today for the first time, I'm still confused..


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'm installing you stanner stairway next week m'kay?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike_NSX said:


> Would buy mine over and over again, dream car!


Well duh


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I'm installing you stanner stairway next week m'kay?


Rightio :wave:

ps, are Stanner ones a budget alternative to Stannah?. Are they as rigorously safety tested??


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sure would.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Rightio :wave:
> 
> ps, are Stanner ones a budget alternative to Stannah?. Are they as rigorously safety tested??


Much less so, it'll fling you out the window 

Now, stop hijacking a perfectly decent thread


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would buy my RCZ again (currently on my second). I would change it for a RCZ R 😉


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I blame Blueberry for me wanting to go back to a sportier  car. So it's your fault Blueberry for showing us your detail!! 

:wave:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

My mazda 3, I would buy another  but mine I dont think so, the clear coat fail quickly because of a bad paint job. My other car is a FTO, this one I would buy it without thinking about.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would quite happily buy me cars as I'm proud to say I don't think you'd find much better examples of them. 

Both the Megane 225 and Twingo Gordini are low mileage, fully service and maintained as they should be regardless of the mileage. They're also meticulously cleaned, inside, outside, engine bay etc. 

My Clio 172 is a great example of that model, the wheels are to my taste but the engine modifications make a big difference to how it goes. It's above average in terms of condition and faster than standard.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

No, I wouldn't. 

My personal opinion of my Beemer 1 series coupe is that although I like the looks of it, there are just far too many rattles inside the cabin, and the plastics used on the interior look cheap too.

A lovely looking motor, but a disappointing purchase :thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes and I have had a few enquiries even though it is not for sale.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Interesting one. The Focus was a bit of an impulse buy having become fed up with little power and torque on the pervious car. Three and a half years later and some things are very dated - head unit and limited BT connection ( no music), seats suit a stick-thin teenager but not an ageing rugby player and the engine is less powerful and thirstiest than the new one. However, EO is a lovely colour, the 5 cylinder engine sounds amazing and it has been almost completely reliable. I would buy again but would spec it with leather seats that have more adjustment. Oh, and get the Mountune package sorted (not available over here).


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Golf mk6 SE 1.6 TDI, No, I like the car but if I'd known it was going to end up being my car (was originally bought as the wifes) I'd have got the GTD


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

Good topic!

Sonic Blue V70R:
Yes I would! I would have preferred a manual and a black interior but there are not many of these around and you can only get the perfect one for you if buying brand new. Oh, it has a horrific drink habit  but sooooooo much fun to drive.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

No I have a MK3 Golf TDi thats done 190,000 miles and has several rust spots.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope. A 1.8 petrol focus with 148000 miles is showing its age, rust wise. It cost me £0


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Without a doubt yes.

Low ish mileage with full service history and in good condition with loads of expensive mods/upgrades.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good thread / question...

I'd buy mine again - Golf GTD  but then again, I'm quite fancying a BMW X Drive as my next car - a 4 series or a 3 series touring (Estoril Blue or Glacier Silver...)


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.350z-uk.com/topic/77349-new-owner-back-after-6-years/
This guy on the 350z forum would AND DID.
6yrs after selling his 350z he wanted another.
Found the guy he sold his old one to was selling up and bought it back.

AND THEY ALL LIVED HAPPILY EVER AFTER


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

On a personal tip, yes and no.
2005 350z gt with factory Nismo kit and 19" Nismo rims 
Body and wheels A1
Full service
35k 
Owned from new

At the market value of about £7k it'd be a unique bargain.

But being so attached to mine if I was the seller I'd be asking a ridiculous price.......like one of your kidneys and few other body parts for good measure


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Audi A3 Cabriolet . Had mine since new and bought with all extras so couldn't be a higher spec !!!!! So yes I certainly would !!!!

But the complete love of mine was tarnished 3 weeks ago when somebody going through the street smashed two windscreens, tore off two wiper blades and on my car smashed my rear screen. The problem is you cannot just replace the glass you have to renew the whole roof. Boot lid had to be repainted due to severe scratches and I have to recoat the roof and boot lid !!!!!

Over £3000 later, but luckily I caught the person responsible an Art student who drunk fell out with his girlfriend and did this to five cars. He will be paying for all our damage it's called restorative justice and saves him going to court and getting a police record.

Since its happened the car has spent most of the time in the unit, we are now selling the house, maybe over the top but I really love my car, sad eh !!!!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

probably not but not through the cras fault just its dated both interior and engine/performance etc..........its served its purpose 1 battery in 3 years of owning it so far focus looks nice as its the zetec s so bit different.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes I would - 2003 Audi A8 4.0TDI


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not after the way I drive it


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

No. Not because it's a bad car, but because I'm bored of it, it's time for a change


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

No, simply because it's almost 10 years old and I wouldn't buy a car that old. If I could get one exactly the same but only three years old then yes.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Mines a 2009 Merc A Class and I wouldn't buy it as it's to high and to small for me.

We only got it as the wife want's a higher driving position when she's driving.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I worked out yesterday that I have bought imine 3 times over with the cost of the fuel I have put through it..


----------

